# recent emulsion lift



## terri (Mar 16, 2004)

I love doing both image transfers and emulsion lifts.  Sometimes I think emulsion lifts have the edge, though, because of the great texture they impart from the dried down manipulated emulsion.  Almost like a relief map.    It's too bad that texture-y component is lost upon scanning.   This one's from a 35mm slide, Fuji Provia 100.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 16, 2004)

now thats creative! 

i've haven't browsed this section in quite some time, mainly because i ain't got a clue what you darkroom junkies do in your spare time  But that looks like fun!


----------



## terri (Mar 16, 2004)

heh heh....the secret is: no darkroom techniques were used in the creation of the above image.   And no PS either!    :cheer:  

So, I'll leave you to ponder over this (although I've babbled about it incessantly before, so consider yourself having dodged a bullet)     

Glad you like it.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 16, 2004)

That's nice, Terri!  I love seeing your stuff.


----------

